# Pork ribs



## sitzy

I don’t have any bbq sauce to put on my ribs. Does anybody have a way to cook ribs without bbq sauce or a recipe for making bbq sauce? Thanks


----------



## shad88

I would just use Tomato ketchup and vinegar. With pepper and salt.


----------



## Windmill Knitter

https://www.thepioneerwoman.com/food-cooking/recipes/a86821/how-to-make-barbecue-sauce/


----------



## rainie

https://www.google.com/search?q=bbq+sauce+diy&oq=bbq+sauce+diy&aqs=chrome..69i57j0i22i30l9.12934j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ggmomliz

Don't forget brown sugar with the catsup


----------



## Gracie13

For years, I’ve used a copycat recipe. 1c ketchup, 3T brown sugar (I use more than 3T), 3T worcheshire sauce and 1t liquid smoke. It, also, calls for apple cider vinegar…..but, I don’t care for that, so I leave it out.


----------



## rosemarya

I use ketchup, 1/2 cup of vinegar, 1/2 cup of brown sugar or white if you don't have brown, 2tbl worchestershire sauce and 2tbl Texas Pete. It is the best ever!!


----------



## sitzy

Thanks. Everybody is so great


----------



## sitzy

Rosemarva What is Texas Pete? and how much ketchup and just stir it until mix?


----------



## rosemarya

I use about 11/2 cups of ketchup and add a bit more if it's too thin. I just stir it all together and brush it on the ribs. Texas Pete is a medium pepper sauce. It comes in a bottle and adds a tiny bit of spice but not hot to the bbq sauce. This is my mom's recipe! She built a brick bbq in the back patio of our home. So you know she was serious about that sauce. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sitzy

I will look for it as I never heard or seen it. I have hot sauce and liquid smoke . Thanks


----------



## cat_woman

My bbq sauce is famous in my circles. ????

2 c ketchup
1/4 c mustard
1/4 c Franks hot sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/4 c apple cider vinegar
1 tbsp garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp black pepper
1 tbsp salt
2 tbsp liquid smoke.
Throw all ingredients in a sauce pan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 10-15 min.

Of course you can adjust to suit your tastes.

ETA: forgot the paprika. I put about 1 tbsp sweet paprika as well. My husband likes it with smoked paprika but I don't like the taste of smoked paprika so if I'm using smoked I only put about 1 tsp.


----------



## MMWRay

sitzy said:


> Rosemarva What is Texas Pete? and how much ketchup and just stir it until mix?


Texas Pete is a North Carolina product. It is a great, flavorful hot sauce. Not just hot but flavored with garlic etc and not too salty. We use it on lots of stuff...greens, beans, chicken and just as a sprinkle at the table.
Traditional here is a no sugar bbq sauce, vinegar based. Lots of spice and some yellow mustard but mostly vinegar. It is very good and does not burn on foods you grill like ketchup and sugar sauces.


----------



## bettyirene

ggmomliz said:


> Don't forget brown sugar with the catsup


With catsup, now that really is an unusual recipe.


----------



## abc123retired

cat_woman said:


> My bbq sauce is famous in my circles. ????
> 
> 2 c ketchup
> 1/4 c mustard
> 1/4 c Franks hot sauce
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 1/4 c apple cider vinegar
> 1 tbsp garlic powder
> 2 tsp onion powder
> 2 tsp black pepper
> 1 tbsp salt
> 2 tbsp liquid smoke.
> Throw all ingredients in a sauce pan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 10-15 min.
> 
> Of course you can adjust to suit your tastes.
> 
> ETA: forgot the paprika. I put about 1 tbsp sweet paprika as well. My husband likes it with smoked paprika but I don't like the taste of smoked paprika so if I'm using smoked I only put about 1 tsp.


Yes, I use all those ingredients, plain Paprika though, and no liquid smoke.


----------



## deshka

Tomato sauce brown sugar vinegar


----------



## run4fittness

ggmomliz said:


> Don't forget brown sugar with the catsup


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## susanmjackson

I don’t use sauce on my ribs, but do use a dry rub. There are a ton of good recipes out there. Mine is mainly brown sugar with a bunch of spices added.


----------



## Ladyj960

Just put a seasoning rub on them.


----------



## nancy6

My family has never used a tomato based sauce . We melt a stick of butter, add a bit of vinegar and garlic. We baste the ribs with this during cooking. It is yummy and not as messy as a typical red sauce.


----------



## Frances6Pitts

I have used ketchup, brown sugar, a little hot sauce, and sometimes a little mustard


----------



## JTM

sitzy said:


> I don't have any bbq sauce to put on my ribs. Does anybody have a way to cook ribs without bbq sauce or a recipe for making bbq sauce? Thanks


Ketchup, soy sauce, granulated garlic, onion powder, freshly ground pepper are the ingredients I use...not too much soy sauce or it will get too salty.


----------



## Fidrocki

Here's a nice barbecue sauce recipe. Everyone loves it. My mother used to tell people it was hers; it wasn't--I got it from Good Housekeeping 100 years ago.

Cook a medium onion down in 2 TB cooking oil; it doesn't need to caramelize, just soften--about 5 minutes.

Add an 8 oz can of tomato sauce; 1/2 cup brown sugar; 1/4 cup white vinegar; 1 TB Worcestershire sauce; 4 tsp chili powder--heaping if you like--1/2 TB mustard. Bring to boil; stirring until you are happy with the consistency.


----------



## machriste

My mom used catsup, Worcestershire, tabasco, brown sugar and vinegar. Simple and delicious.


----------



## valericz

You won't taste the vinegar!! It acts as a tenderizer! It helps the ribs get that "fall off the bone" tenderness!!

=Gracie13]For years, I've used a copycat recipe. 1c ketchup, 3T brown sugar (I use more than 3T), 3T worcheshire sauce and 1t liquid smoke. It, also, calls for apple cider vinegar…..but, I don't care for that, so I leave it out.[/quote]


----------



## crafterwantabe

Home made bbq. Or I like ribs with sauerkraut


----------



## kittygritty

I'm lazy. I use bottled. Stubb's is our favorite. Delish!


----------



## Dianedanusia

Thanks for sharing all your recipes. Now I’m motivated to make my own. 
I always just open bottle of Sweet baby Rays!
Getting tired of it even though it’s good.


----------



## gma11331

A sauce we like and I use to cook short ribs is 1 small can tomato sauce, 2 tbsp. molasses, 2 tbsp. cider vinegar, 2 tbsp. dried onion and 1 tsp. liquid smoke. To me liquid smoke is what makes it special.


----------



## rosieree

lots of replies. I use small amt. of bottled bbq sauce, good amt of ketchup, brown sugar, horseradish. I also use it while baking pork loin. then serve the sauce in a dish to pour on loin while eating.


----------

